# PE Strong



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Has anyone in the past received this message on your personal device, when going on their website?


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Nothing nefarious here. They simply bought the cheapest security certificate which only covers their main domain, not their mobile subdomain (note the m in m.pestrong.com). Just use their desktop site and you are good to go.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks miggity. Just wanted to confirm


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Yep, I get the same message and only on mobile. No issues.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes. Same with Preferred Seed. I have to use the computer for those sites.


----------

